# Alder



## gene45 (Mar 12, 2009)

The sticky quotes alder as a useful wood. 
I have a bunch of small alder that grows like a weed, and I always thought of it as a garbage wood. If I cout green wood, how should I prepare it? 
Remove bark and dry?  or use green? with or without bark? 

Same with birch?


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 12, 2009)

Smoking wood should be dry, and free of diseases or fungus.  Bark does not make a difference.

Just my $.02

BBQ Eng.


----------



## alx (Mar 12, 2009)

I personaly square my wood by taking a thin layer off sapwood- which includes bark when processing wood, but i like square chunks-this is not necessary.I have used a draw knife for woodworking to remove bark on smaller branches, but this is preference of mine.We used alot of alder when smoking salmon when i lived in anchorage,alaska.


----------

